# Why Do members buy huge Amount's of Gear Debate



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

To start off I had a lot of car cleaning gear, but joined August 2011 why did I Why do need need to buy 4 products that do the same job?

Why did I not get round to trying it all?

Why do we show off our stash Me Included

Why do we get sucked in with marketing hype Me before.

Why do we then realise we would never do this in many other area's

Why does everything that comes out always seem to be the best?

Have to say I have decided in going for sealants from know with quicker sealant top up and shrink down to some very good core products I have found

Just sometimes wish I would see someone that actually does not like a new product as very rarely see it.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> To start off I had a lot of car cleaning gear, but joined August 2011 why did I Why do need need to buy 4 products that do the same job?
> 
> Why did I not get round to trying it all?
> 
> ...


You mean like AG srp which I hate  Brought a bottle used it a few times but its just not for me :thumb:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Good debate coming up i think.I too dont understand why people buy lots of certain stuff.Iv read people buying like 2 tubs of autoglhm hd wax.why??Iv had my tub for about 2 years and still got half a tub left.Durability is excellent so surely buying 2 tubs of hd wax would last around 5 years plus by that time you want to buy another wax maby?Some things that run out quick though i would buy more than 1 if its a good price and if i use lots of it.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Think its like a drug to us always looking for the next high (best thing) 
I buy things then think why did I buy that I have 4 or 5 things that do the same job


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

I think its because we are all very passionate about what we do in car care!

Part of that pride is showing off, so we 'flash our stash'.

I am guilty of this myself, I do like it when someone comes over to my place and says WOW thats a load of stuff!


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> To start off I had a lot of car cleaning gear, but joined August 2011 why did I Why do need need to buy 4 products that do the same job?
> 
> Why did I not get round to trying it all?
> 
> ...


Iv never understood the need to post pics of 'my collection' it's just showing off, it also makes me laugh how everything that comes out gets banded about as the next best thing and soon enough people believe the hype.

Take bilberry wheel cleaner that was the shizzle a while back now no ones interested in it. It's all CarPro this and AF that.

I'm not saying their stuff isn't good but soon will they fall down when the next best thing comes out.

Alas though I think this is common with the hobbiest (generally) as they feel the need to overcompensate by buying into the hype

Just my 2p's


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Some people on here have tons of stuff but its their money and items so their choice. Some may use more products than others and have more.

ill buy products, try it and sell most on ebay or so after, If i like it i keep it. I have quite a few products such as 10 waxes, you can only use one but i suppose its a collection. Everythings based around marketing but you should only buy products you need and will use or whats the point of it sitting on a shelf.


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't have massive disposable income, so I don't have loads of stuff. I only have the essentials, shampoo, wheel cleaner, APC, multi-dressing, SRP,Natty's Blue and a few other things thati've bought over the last 12 months or so, I just can't justify buying 2-3 of the same item or 2-3 of different items that do the same thing.


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

because im on here too much and dont want to feel im missing out on the latest product!


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

To some its like a hobby. Some people enjoy collecting coins, stamps, football programs etc.

People enjoy taking pride in detailing their cars, so why not buy tons of stuff if you can afford to.  Plus if you didn't buy items and try them, you would never know if they were good or not for yourself. Plus when you find out its not for you.... You can swap it with someone else for something else to try! Tons of Fun!!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah this^^^^ I'm currently trying to whittle mine down by using it up. I mean I've got a handful of spray wax type QD products


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

I enjoy watching others buy products and review them, I'll wait until they have had a thorough workout and buy what's lasted and works !!!!!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Mehan said:


> Some people on here have tons of stuff but its their money and items so their choice. Some may use more products than others and have more.
> 
> ill buy products, try it and sell most on ebay or so after, If i like it i keep it. I have quite a few products such as 10 waxes, you can only use one but i suppose its a collection. Everythings based around marketing but you should only buy products you need and will use or whats the point of it sitting on a shelf.


I do exactly the same buy it, try it if i like/rate it i keep it, if not it gets offloaded on ebay usually
There was a thread on another forum i'm on recently and the guy listed all the stuff he had got(pages worth), totally pointless as he could never hope to use it all


----------



## 550_VRS (Jan 11, 2011)

derekh929 just one answer .... ADDICTS ... we are all addicts ! .... im sure if the priory offered rehab we would all be in there pmsl !


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

There's always a new product that you think would be better than what you have, some of its true and some of its just clever marketing. I don't think I have more than I need at the moment, but I do have 4 waxes, and I've spent hundreds. I still would like to step up to rotary, try other pads and compounds, get some wheel woolies, and a specific glass sealant. I'd love to see what some of the committed collectors have spent!


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

This is a fair range of questions raised. I used to buy all the new stuff until I looked at my shelf and went WHAT !!!! Why do I have 9 QD's and 3 different polishes!!!!
A good friend of mine, who is a vehicle engineer, questioned me to why I should have some many polishes. His advise stick with 3M Fast Cut +, Super Fine & Ultra Fina. You can't go wrong he said.
He has used 3M for years and it has always served him well.
Ah well rant over. 
Just finished watching Everton levelling with Oldham; I am a Red he he ;-)


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

IMHO, it was a lot worse in the very early days of DW. Products got hyped up, everyone had to have it.. 

I think now, it's calmed down, or seems to of, as the more members DW gets, the more experience it brings in with different people having used different products etc

I stick basically to one brand these days, and that product I buy in 5 litre containers, simply because I get through a heck of a lot of it.

Saying that, it does get a tad annoying when you get people saying that certain products ARE THE BEST EVER, and I'm never gonna use ANYOTHER PRODUCT EVER AGAIN, yadda yadda yadda.

Not sure if peeps are swayed these days by the boutique products or fancy packaging, or if they simply just want a product that does the job.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Quite simple really
One person raves about something and all of a sudden its the latest must have dogs kahoonas of product. Then after a few months people see its not all it was cracked up to be and buy something else.
OR
Those that show off two million pots of wax IMO are just completly stupid.
Doing it for a living i can understand having different stuff for different motors and situations but a "weekend warrior" is basically just wasting money as they just dont need a light wax and a dark wax when they drive a silver motor just sheer st.upidity and wanting to keep up with the big boys


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

i have noticed that there is a 'sheep-syndrome' on here

some kitchen brand pops up with a product thats over priced for its small quantity and everyone raves about how brilliant it is, when the truth is you can get just as good from bulk buy purchases

but there is always that thought that we want to try new things and see if theyre better than what we have, compare and review

im at 6 waxes at the moment and eyeing up another 2, as for flashing the pictures of what we have, i like it, i like seeing what everyone else has, which reminds me, i must take some updated pictures of my stuff


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

No idea. I'll be having my clear out soon and hopefully maintaining a reasonable level


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

buy samples, dodo juice panel pots are great, you can try for very little money and they last for a good while, if you find something you really like then buy a bigger pot.

i have also bought a few bits off the sales section, much cheaper way of experimenting with different products.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Spoony said:


> No idea. I'll be having my clear out soon and hopefully maintaining a reasonable level


For the best part if a week:lol:


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

To me, detailing is about using products and experimenting with them to achieve the end result.
I have 8 different shampoos for the car. I like all of them and i pick one based on what mood im in. E.g. In a hurry- CG wash n wax. Taking my time- gtech wash.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Have to agree but I do think it's a typical male thing of collecting. (I appreciate there are females involved as well). I love my vinyl and some times I end up with an album on CD, MP3, tape and vinyl just because I like collecting. (plus the album would normally be awesome) I don't spend my money on much else apart from music, detailing and of course the missus so I don't have a problem with it. Spend lees than some guys spend on drink thats for sure. I'm lucky to have a spare bit of disposable income to fund the habit as well.

Im sucker for the next big thing but I am aware of it been just a hype. I also love a nice packaging or anything bespoke like M+K spa etc with your name on the bottle and a timber box. Makes it special. A lot like the guys who spend a fortune on a saxo or Corsa. Goes right over my head, why you would spend the kind of money that would get, in my opinion, a hell of a nicer car then a corsa etc on modifying a Corsa. 

Its all in the love of it. Its what they enjoy so its what they spend their money on. Same with me and waxes etc I like collecting and even though I can only use one at a time and there probably is very little difference between them I like the choice. Same with shampoos like Kybert said I pick on how im feeling or whos car im doing.

I like to see other peoples stash as well as it give me ideas of new waxes to try but also it's nice to see especially if it displayed nicely or in a OCD way.

Crazy to some but simple logic to others.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I would suggest we are searching for that Holy Grail of a product that will make our cars shinier, glossier, stay clean for longer, be easier to clean etc etc.

The search goes on and on in the belief that maybe the next one we buy will be it. :lol:

It won't of course but that doesn't stop us trying! 

Alan W


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Im actually hoping I never find that Holy Grail product as I would be bored with using the same things all the time.

I do stick to the same products such as brushes, applicators, microfibers, wash mitt etc as I have found products I really like. 

But since most cleaning products give similar similar results I like to change now and then. although I do have my favs which get used on my own car more so.


----------



## sristeve (Apr 9, 2010)

as for me I buy something to try it if I don't like it I sell it on to friends if it works better then the item its replacing I sell that item its all trail and error


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

I think when you start out you buy a lot of gear you find out your not fond of by using and figuring out what you like. I can happily say 90% of my gear I use regularly and that 10% is mostly made up of toot I quickly figured out is naff, maybe didn't quite like or have since found a product I prefer in its place


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I usually wait until I'm low on a product before buying more. However, after trying many different brands I seem to settle on certain ones. Dodo BTBM for shampoo, Amigo or LPL for paint cleaner/glaze, FK425 for QD and as for wax, after using Vic's Red for a few years, I've just gone back to my Rubbish Boys and am loving it. Most impressive new product was Prima Infinity for trim and tyres. I don't understand the need for 10 products that are essentially the same.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

as very few suppliers work on a try before you buy then this is how we test products , if we only bought one how would we know if there is a better option out there , i personally dont like to take others opinions on a product as gospel , just a general gathering of info then i buy a test it for myself if i like it it gets used as part of my routine if not i move on and let someone else try it

i could spend my money on smack i suppose but i find detailing products are more contructive and healthy way to spend my time 

why does pete townshend take 70 odd guitars to every gig and use less than 10% of them ??? ..... because he can


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

kybert said:


> To me, detailing is about using products and experimenting with them to achieve the end result.
> I have 8 different shampoos for the car. I like all of them and i pick one based on what mood im in. E.g. In a hurry- CG wash n wax. Taking my time- gtech wash.


:lol: So you think mmmmmm am I in a rush? By the time you thought about it could of washed your car :thumb: I m just jesting


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't really bother with the latest must haves but that's not to say i don't like trying new products but to me it doesn't have to be new as in it's just came out,more things i may have missed etc.My mate on the other hand likes to buy a lot of these silk lined box/Liberace jars etc but that scene isn't for me personally,and even he admits he's addicted lol,but when he's bored of his buys he gives most of it to me and our other detailing pals so i get to try quite a lot of things which is sweet lol.I detail alot of workmates cars and usually just give them the wax i've used.But no half the stuff i've got i don't need and would never get through it all.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Hasan1 said:


> Think its like a drug to us always looking for the next high (best thing)
> I buy things then think why did I buy that I have 4 or 5 things that do the same job


..........same here:lol:. But i do like to try different polish/wax etc & you always get great bargains on here which helps keep the cost down.:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow guys some great responses, I have to say hype know does not get me I wait for a while, have to say certain products for me stand out here we go. For me iron x game changer for me ' urber XL drying cloth, most of megs Detailer range and my musts AS g101 and smart wheels, and megs endurance, also my dog dryer. Also BH clay and some nice sealant. I plan to change my approach and thin down soon so look out for some good gear soon as I have learned so much from the great members on here to refine my average knowledge before joining. One thing that surprises me is the amount of same product out there with different labels was more surprised by how defensive things can get when this is discussed, I suppose be revenue loser if other label cheaper, we often learn the hard way, and transparency not the best in this game in some area,s but hey just take a trip to Tesco they show you how to do it, also need to add wheel woolies and EZ brush to this list glad I found these as well


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

I have to admit my Megs ''large'' kit bag is now just about full so won't be buying for a while now(famous last words) when looking at the sales adds on here tho!!!.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Wow guys some great responses, I have to say hype know does not get me I wait for a while, have to say certain products for me stand out here we go. For me iron x game changer for me ' urber XL drying cloth, most of mega Detailer range and my musts AS g101 and smart wheels, and mega endurance, also my dog dryer. Also BH clay and some nice sealant. I plan to change my approach and thin down soon so look out for some good gear soon as I have learned so much from the great members on here to refine my average knowledge before joining. One thing that surprises me is the amount of same product out there with different labels was more surprised by how defensive things can get when this is discussed, I suppose be revenue loser if other label cheaper, we often learn the hard way, and transparency not the best in this game in some area,s but hey just take a trip to Tesco they show you how to do it


Agree with Iron x, but I use Trix now and its just as good, and g101

Megs endurance is a good example for me, I used CGNLTG for ages on my wheels and was very happy with it, but when it ran out I wanted to try Megs because of the praise it got on here and tbh it was brilliant, so that's my new choice of tire gel, I won't be buying/trying anything else in a hurry.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

I think some people use it as a willy waving exercise to say they've spent £x when they use it on 2 cars max, to me that's wasted money, but to them it's self achievement to say they've got all this stuff so they must know what they're doing.

I personally haven't bought anything detailing-wise since about May last year and I'm perfectly happy with all the kit I've got and actually use it on more than one car too


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

I laugh to myself when people photo their 'collection'
I like a clean car just like the next man but some people need to get out more.
Theres more to life than cleaning cars.......errrr sorry I mean 'detailing' lol


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Just sometimes wish I would see someone that actually does not like a new product as very rarely see it.


+1 :thumb:
yeah, but isn't that against the forum rules :tumbleweed:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Turkleton said:


> I think some people use it as a willy waving exercise to say they've spent £x when they use it on 2 cars max, to me that's wasted money, but to them it's self achievement to say they've got all this stuff so they must know what they're doing.
> 
> I personally haven't bought anything detailing-wise since about May last year and I'm perfectly happy with all the kit I've got and actually use it on more than one car too


Willy Waving :lol::lol: that is brilliant love it never heard it said like that:thumb:


----------



## OjfS (Nov 25, 2012)

for Me its like any hobby I'm into Rc cars and theres always a must have product every few months and its always the most expensive. 

For me I keep the basics and work my way up I started with a bag of autoglym stuff. From halfords 18 mths ago and slowly as I've used things up they've been replaced or I've found something better 

I enjoy a clean car and the satisfaction but spending big money on a dressing or a wax would detract from the hobby I find it far better for a product to under promise and overdeliver and not be too expensive than something expensive that underperforms

I only buy something I need Im currently looking for a trim dressing and it will be a carefull decision when I make a purchase.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

MK1Campaign said:


> I laugh to myself when people photo their 'collection'
> I like a clean car just like the next man but some people need to get out more.
> Theres more to life than cleaning cars.......errrr sorry I mean 'detailing' lol


I agree with this, I think forumites take it too far sometimes and I'm sure I'll have been guilty of it once or twice but sometimes you need to take a step back and look at it and just think about what's actually important


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

MK1Campaign said:


> I laugh to myself when people photo their 'collection'
> I like a clean car just like the next man but some people need to get out more.
> Theres more to life than cleaning cars.......errrr sorry I mean 'detailing' lol


Just for for the record I have flashed my stash:lol: and yes I do need to get out more:lol:


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Surprised you've never heard than one before Derek

As to why so big collections, I'm guilty myself of spending a fortune at times and sometimes I look at it and think do I need it/is it worth it and then you go down the pub and you get the odd comment of how good the car looks and you think well maybe it is.

I must admit I've got a bag of AG stuff, megs liquid wax and some R222 stuff that I don't use now. Why, because I've became a product snob and ended up buying into the AF range.

An interesting question would be is why end up on here. I ended up on here as one of my friends is pally with Clark at PB so that then got me looking at it and it me hooked from there. In my first 6 months I probably spent money that I regret, all in the name of having all the right gear


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Product snob!

Have to say I am guilty of that. Why I drive a mondeo in drag as well.

Fully aware of it but it makes me happy. A Pretentious happy snob.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Will_G said:


> Surprised you've never heard than one before Derek
> 
> As to why so big collections, I'm guilty myself of spending a fortune at times and sometimes I look at it and think do I need it/is it worth it and then you go down the pub and you get the odd comment of how good the car looks and you think well maybe it is.
> 
> ...


Your last sentence must ring true for most on here IMHO, as for the willy waving it to cold here for that game :lol:


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

I think that as long as when you walk into your 'man cave' and your stupidly large collection(some of which has never been used) brings a llittle more joy to your head, then its money well spent!

Its either that or it may go on ****, booze, or many other things that may be bad for you!

Never heard of anyone overdosing on wax usage


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

I did want to die choking on a bra strap when im 80 but now I want to overdose on wax. Particulary vanilla ice. Ha


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Because I can  

I don't drink, smoke or anything else and the detailing and products is what I like. I like having the choice and a nice selection. It makes me happy and I collect some waxes, no different to collecting anything else in life.

It doesn't hurt anyone in any way and as long as it doesn't affect other areas of my life financially (which it doesn't) where's the harm?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

ADW111S said:


> I think that as long as when you walk into your 'man cave' and your stupidly large collection(some of which has never been used) brings a llittle more joy to your head, then its money well spent!
> 
> Its either that or it may go on ****, booze, or many other things that may be bad for you!
> 
> Never heard of anyone overdosing on wax usage


:lol: detailing not bad for you are young for sure after a days detailing I waken up in the morning like I have been run over by a bus :lol:


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

This site is the reason we buy so much that do the same things.

If it wasnt for this site i would probably only own 1 of each type of product, but you see pictures, read reviews, see offers and you have to have it and tbh unless you really hate it you will keep it on the of chance it is better then you think because others have said so.

IMO


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> :lol: detailing not bad for you are young for sure after a days detailing I waken up in the morning like I have been run over by a bus :lol:


:lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Soul Hudson said:


> I did want to die choking on a bra strap when im 80 but now I want to overdose on wax. Particulary vanilla ice. Ha


Lol i'll go with the bra strap DD cup!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Lol i'll go with the bra strap DD cup!


DD! I said choke not floss. Ha.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Soul Hudson said:


> DD! I said choke not floss. Ha.


:lol: this thread will soon be in the gentlemans club


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks guys I think that I'm clearer know thanks for the debate , I have come to the conclusion we are all crazy lol


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Over hype and clever marketing plays a part. I cant see why people buy loads of different polishes and waxes and other bits

I have one shampoo a wheel cleaner, and AIO polish, one wax, a spray sealant, wheel wax, glass cleaner and tyre dressing


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

RDB85 said:


> Over hype and clever marketing plays a part


Yes but long term this can damage a brand as well IMHO and have to say has changed my buying habits:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I think many people have soo many of what could be considered as the same product because everyone wants to find better (in terms of performance, ease of use, etc....) So it ends up most have lots of wasted products.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

This site does cause some of the trouble.

Nobody likes to concede they have spent a lot of money on something that isn't that good.

It is the greatest thing even until they try something else and only later admit that the previous product wasn't so good.

There is too much hype thrown in here.

My other concern is it passes into the classified adverts here.

You could buy items from cheaper suppliers and make a good profit with the prices on here.

There is too much competition to be successful on here.


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

why do i buy alot of detailing gear...

because i can 

/thread


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I think I've got quite a modest detailing collection. A nice variety of old favourites, and new products I'm testing out. You'll find that products will behave differently on the variety of paints worked on, which is why I have a variety of the same type of product! 

I research my products before buying, and hate jumping in blindly. I've got a great network going with both pros and enthusiasts all over the world, and ask them about certain products, and they give me their honest opinion. I can't stress the honest opinion part strong enough!!! 

When I look to buy new products, I do so with specific jobs in mind. I find I might have a specific detailing problem, so I'll try and find the best product to solve that problem. This is where my network comes in handy! :thumb:

As for new products coming out, believe it or not, there's a lot of great technology being put into new products. Look at SMAT polish and microfiber pads for DA polishing! True game changers! Then there's all the new silica/ceramic/nano products coming out. Even more game changers! Certain people laugh at us who try new things, but I laugh at them for being left behind! In the last week or so, someone used the saying 'the Emperor has no new clothes'. Such a shame when the muppet hadn't tried the products mentioned! :wall:

I always be open and honest with my opinion on products. If I don't like them, I'll speak up, and more importantly, I'll give my reasons why. If I save just one person from being disappointed, I feel our community will be stronger because of it. You'll often get abuse from the fanboys, they'll tell you you're using it wrong etc, but that's just how it is. Take the old Autoglym SRP for instance. I thought that was a very poor product, absolutely crap compared to what is on the market. All the fanboys cried, but those same fanboys now say what a massive improvement the new Autoglym SRP is over the old! :lol:

And if you don't like a product, don't be shy, post it here. Manufacturers do take notice to improve their products, so everybody wins! 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=178438


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

You see I'm hooked again! One of the guys mentioned 'Prima Infinity'. Guess what? I'm now researching !!! Arggghhhhh


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I no longer buy large amounts of stuff I think I want, and instead buy what I know and like but in more bulk quantities and so saving money overall.
It's so easy to get caught by the hype and temptation of buying the latest product. I will try new stuff but only if it's at a suitable price.


----------



## a8tdi (Aug 31, 2012)

Jammy J said:


> :lol:


Ha, Jammy...I can relate to that.. Its a bit of the car each day for me..And thats using a DA!


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

I think the novelty of buy buy buy wears off soon, I thought I had to do this when I first joined, I had auto glym and meguiars which weren't cool so I bought new then they go out of fashion on here and you try to keep up. Now I know which products I like and will stick to them. I have spent hundreds on waxes but finally found a couple which I really like, shampoos I have tried auto finesse and zymol which I didn't like but my old favorite meguiars gold classic I do so that will be staying. Goes on with polishes etc
All in all find what you like and not what someone else does, your paying for it and using it :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I enjoyed this thread, I would say much of it is true. I basically think it's not down to peer pressure per se; but that sense of if lots of other people are doing it, it must be OK.

For this, the internet is directly to blame in a number of ways. Forums, or communities bringing together people from a large geographical area with quite a narrow or niche interest. The resulting community encourages the phenomenon outlined above ("lots of other people are doing it"...), when in reality, there's not a lot of people doing on the whole at all.

Also, internet shopping has a lot to answer for. Would you really go to Halfords and pick up more things than you could safely fit in one basket?? Or would it suddenly become less normal.

My thoughts on whether we need all this stuff can be seen here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=271640

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3934653&postcount=59

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3882902&postcount=22

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3307620&postcount=39

Whether I practice what I preach:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=258820

 :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> I think I've got quite a modest detailing collection. A nice variety of old favourites, and new products I'm testing out. You'll find that products will behave differently on the variety of paints worked on, which is why I have a variety of the same type of product!
> 
> I research my products before buying, and hate jumping in blindly. I've got a great network going with both pros and enthusiasts all over the world, and ask them about certain products, and they give me their honest opinion. I can't stress the honest opinion part strong enough!!!
> 
> ...


I totally agree technology always moves forward so to keep ahead of the game trying new products is the only way imo, i too have been called a fanboy etc but people are wrong i will honestly just as quickly say if something is rubbish, i have i the past and yes i got slated for it but i know i've been honest and tried doing my bit for the forum:thumb:
As said before i sell the stuff i'm not using as to me its pointless having loads of products that are being wasted sitting there doing nothing, the stuff i keep is what i think/find best not always what others like but thats what makes us all individuals surely


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> I think I've got quite a modest detailing collection. A nice variety of old favourites, and new products I'm testing out. You'll find that products will behave differently on the variety of paints worked on, which is why I have a variety of the same type of product!
> 
> I research my products before buying, and hate jumping in blindly. I've got a great network going with both pros and enthusiasts all over the world, and ask them about certain products, and they give me their honest opinion. I can't stress the honest opinion part strong enough!!!
> 
> ...


 raven very measured response and the network you have will be invaluable as you say. I have to say in my line of business I also have many good contacts I have built up that I can rely on 100% , I have to say I agree their are a lot of new tech coming out that is great but it would be great to see more try before you buy.
I think you are correct re manufactures looking at what needs improving, but not enough doing this IMHO.
When we say the camera never lies but it does in this game one very good camera can make even a very average product look fantastic and you never see anyone that has used it say that when they see the pics


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

I have been thinking along these lines. I am only an amateur keen yes but I do not earn a living from detailing those who do on the other hand will always want a bigger selection of products to use in different circumstances.

So what am I going to do? Answer, I'm going to keep the products that I think work best on my colour car and the rest will go in the SWAPS or SALES section when I've been through the lot and made a decision. I don't have enough pads and plates but how many do I need? Now that's the killer question, is it not?


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

I bought what i regard as "lots" over the last 2 years.

Just sold most of it (90%) in personal sales and it was nice to get back over £250!!!!

Just had a baby 6 weeks ago, doing 2 college courses and I am progressing well in my career.

I knew i would never have time to spend 5/6 hours on the car anymore, i barely get tiime to chill out or spend time with Chloe as it is!!!

For me detailing and the products was somewhere to direct my energies and time and spare money, dont get me wrong, i really enjoyed it, even though i was growing increasingly frustrated at the fact the car only stayed "detailed" for a day, or until it was driven. 

That together with lack of time, new passions and lack of enthusiasim called it a day for me, but im happy than ever. Car hasnt been washed since i bought it in Septemeber, and do you know what, i dont care and its great!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

but ill never leave DW


----------



## Burg194 (Oct 27, 2012)

I first joined here, i owned a bucket, sponge, cheap wash and wax, 1 x autoglym srp.

I thought that was enough and all i needed ......until i joined here lol.

i now own about 5 different waxes, 4 different polishes, tyre dressing, 2 x sealants, 20 microfibre cloths, 1 waffle drying towel, detailing brushes, applicator pads, 7 x clay bars, autosol, rain x, 3x QD, interior shine, tar remover, pressure washer, glass cleaner, wash mitt.

I still need 2 buckets with grit guards, car shampoo, snow foam, snow foam lance, machine polisher and all bits included.

As a total novice and only doing this on my own car i look for advice on here, there is so much different advice at times, you dont know which way to go and end up more confused than when you first asked a question lol.

I will admit i wont spend a lot of money on cleaning gear, AG HD wax was my only big spend at £30, an awful lot of my stuff has been won on competitions on facebook :thumb: and i have also bought some total bargains from members on here :thumb:

I will say that i bought my car when it was 3 years old and today with the help and advice from this site and some friends it looks 100 times better than when i first got the car.:thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

adlem said:


> Because I can
> 
> I don't drink, smoke or anything else and the detailing and products is what I like. I like having the choice and a nice selection. It makes me happy and I collect some waxes, no different to collecting anything else in life.
> 
> It doesn't hurt anyone in any way and as long as it doesn't affect other areas of my life financially (which it doesn't) where's the harm?


Exactly this for me!


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

adlem said:


> Because I can
> 
> I don't drink, smoke or anything else and the detailing and products is what I like. I like having the choice and a nice selection. It makes me happy and I collect some waxes, no different to collecting anything else in life.
> 
> It doesn't hurt anyone in any way and as long as it doesn't affect other areas of my life financially (which it doesn't) where's the harm?


Basically this for me too , started from my obsession with VW's , I like them to look nice and the overpriced halfords kit was robbing me blind , so a quick google led me to here , now my bookmarks start with Auto Finesse , Detailing World and Elite car care , yes in that order lol

Excellent thread this and sure it will go on for a long time , well done ! :thumb:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Because they are anal.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

G4V JW said:


> Basically this for me too , started from my obsession with VW's , I like them to look nice and the overpriced halfords kit was robbing me blind , so a quick google led me to here , now my bookmarks start with Auto Finesse , Detailing World and Elite car care , yes in that order lol
> 
> Excellent thread this and sure it will go on for a long time , well done ! :thumb:


Thanks for that have enjoyed it myself with all the different views, always great to see a debate without the sarcasm, and as said I'm the same don't smoke a rarely drink as did plenty when was younger


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

There is another thread running at the moment which illustrates one answer perfectly. Certainly for many it's about collecting, a pot of wax being described as rare due to a misprint on the label.

This hasnt been lost on the manufacturers with limited editions and individually numbered items to tempt the collectors on here.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

S63 said:


> There is another thread running at the moment which illustrates one answer perfectly. Certainly for many it's about collecting, a pot of wax being described as rare due to a misprint on the label.
> 
> This hasnt been lost on the manufacturers with limited editions and individually numbered items to tempt the collectors on here.


Very good point just seen 1 hot wheel car sold for £80 plus as wrong wheels on car:lol: but hey I have a few hot wheels that have shot up in value so not complaining, away out to check the spelling on mine:thumb:


----------



## badbox (Dec 5, 2012)

G4V JW said:


> Basically this for me too , started from my obsession with VW's , I like them to look nice and the overpriced halfords kit was robbing me blind , so a quick google led me to here , now my bookmarks start with Auto Finesse , Detailing World and Elite car care , yes in that order lol
> 
> Excellent thread this and sure it will go on for a long time , well done ! :thumb:


This is exactly the same for me. Going to vw shows for the last 15 years has got me right into it

I remeber when I used to grab a dirty builders bucket with a shed load of fairys finest in it and I was away but as I spent more money on getting the paint right on VW's that I would like show I then started to see other guys at shows with all sorts off gear and it has escalated from there

I actually find cleaning my cars quite therapeutic and that's why I have so much gear now


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Burg194 said:


> I first joined here, i owned a bucket, sponge, cheap wash and wax, 1 x autoglym srp.
> 
> I thought that was enough and all i needed ......until i joined here lol.
> 
> ...


You bought 5 different waxes before buying 2 buckets? And before you bought a snow foam lance???

This is what makes me laugh about DW (iv said it before) people buy waxes, clay bars and Qd's before they buy the essentials for a safe wash, because at the end of the day you can put all the wax and Qd you want on a car but if the paint is scratched to high heaven then it's still gonna look sheeet, and a lot of the cars iv seen from here in real life highlight this point!!

But people want to spend on waxes and sealant because that's what sounds good on the forums or down the car club :thumb:


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Hear hear


----------



## Burg194 (Oct 27, 2012)

WASHMITT have a read of my post i didnt put it clearly to be honest, ive only bought 1 wax that being AG HD wax, the rest have been free as competition prizes or samples.

Yep i havent got 2 buckets yet or a snow foam lance and as i say i am learning, i dont listen to car club stuff i listen and read on here. Yes i will be a 2 bucket owner very soon as for the snow foam lance a lot of money for me to shell out and im still learning by reading what is my best option. At the end of the day i drive a vauxhall astra so in reality its not worth spending the world on cleaning products.

I have been out today and give the car a wash and wax and just a general tidy up as ive not touched it for about 2 months due to having spinal surgery.

So today io have put into practice what i have learnt from members on here and im very grateful for their input as im so happy with the results i got today.

Hope you dont mind me putting a pic up as this is the results of having different cleaning stuff to what i started with.










Washmitt im glad im a laughing stock to you and you can poke fun at me all you like , im learning, it is a hobby so give people like me some good advice and help instead of ridiculing us.


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

On "detailing" products in the last year I have spent <£30 buying cloths from Asda has been the few bits I have bought plus Demon Shine. I have had HD wax since 2009 and still have enough left for 5-6 more applications. I just find that because I wash the car regularly and polish often that my car stays nice. I'm also quite frugal with other products to make them stretch. I am at the opposite end of the scale as I'm in purchasing I like having\achieving the best finish for the lowest cost and product usage. Posh terms for being tighter than a camels @@s in a sandstorm.

I love seeing the pictures of all the collections but I do look and hope people are living beyond their means.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

I guess like any profession or hobby your always chasing perfection. if you've a good tyre gel, when it runs out you have so many options on what else is out there to replace it with and you'll only get a longer lasting or better finish from trying others first hand and coming to your own decision. 

with other products like tubs of wax its one of the more enjoyable parts of a detail. adding gloss, protection with something great smelling and easy on and off is very rewarding, so much so you end up with a few tubes of different wax making the waxing process even more enjoyable as it gives you variety and choice. guess this is why people don't have 3 different types of APC or carpet cleaner haha.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

WashMitt said:


> You bought 5 different waxes before buying 2 buckets? And before you bought a snow foam lance???
> 
> This is what makes me laugh about DW (iv said it before) people buy waxes, clay bars and Qd's before they buy the essentials for a safe wash, because at the end of the day you can put all the wax and Qd you want on a car but if the paint is scratched to high heaven then it's still gonna look sheeet, and a lot of the cars iv seen from here in real life highlight this point!!
> 
> But people want to spend on waxes and sealant because that's what sounds good on the forums or down the car club :thumb:


I think you have to remember that we can all buy what we want if can afford too and if the guy got is other gear first well we all do things differently , you can skin a cat many ways :thumb: so a bit harsh on the guy tbo honest


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

this forum can be the issue when i comes to buying the wrong stuff first going on feedback i get from friends that join this forum , 

im talking for beginners of course 

the likes of yourself washmitt know the ways of getting the best finish as do a majority of us on here but when a newbie is sent this way the first thing they head for is places like the showroom and see threads showing off our work whether that be our own or as a business , they see a beat up paintjob thread and it shows all the faults ect then they see "and here is the finished job after a coat of swissvax" and then are shown a gleaming good as new finish and think wow what a great wax that must be , and off they go to buy it without paying attention to all the other stages that the car had been given

thats not to say its our fault as we usually are taking to other experienced cleaners/valeters/detailers that know what goes in between but as a newbie is easy to be led down the path that a certain product is the sole reason for that great finish 

ive had it before where ive advised members of my forum to take a look on here to gain some info as they want to start taking pride in there new car , next thing is i get a mail to say they have ordered some zymol or swissvax s they have seen such great reports on it and i think NOOOOOOOO , so know i try to guide them to certain threads where they will see whats involved completely in getting a mirror finish starting with wash methods and pre cleaning products and explain that prep prep prep is the key 

what i think would be great here is a "NEW TO DETAILING" section where complete newbies can gain from basic cleaning threads and guides to basic washing practises all in one place before moving on to more advance techniques / claying /polishing / machines/ advanced lsps ect ect

it would also end a lot of the "im new to detailing , what should i buy" threads as they could be given the link to this section to help get them started 

im shocked at the amount of members that say ive been detailing a while now and feel im ready for a machine polisher after reading a few threads only for me then to realise they have been members for 3 weeks and had never washed there own car until joining here , its so easy to get sucked in to rushing the learning experience just to get that shine they see on cars here , when they should take thre time and master each stage one at a time not jumping from which shampoo to which rotary in a few weeks , it takes years to master every stage on every paint type and even after 20 years at it im nowhere near that knowlegable

a fine example recently was the chap that burnt through the bumper paint with a rotary , im not slating him as he did a great job on the body panels but simply not knowing that the bumpers should be treated differently shows that you need to have an indepth knowledge of the basics of any step before going at it , yes we have to learn somethings by trial and error but spending time before hand is key to any job , even now if im doing a car that has different paint to mine i like to do a little research on here to see if there is anything particular i need to be aware of 

its just so easy to think if i own these great products ill get a great finish which as we know certainly isnt the case 

im a sucker for a large kit but i know how to use every product i own to its best and this is where some go wrong when they buy 20 products at a time, crazy , buy 1 try it if it works buy the next and build your kit up that way , 

doesnt matter how much you own imo as long as your happy and havnt just bought it for bragging rights when you actually have no idea how to use half of it

jusy my opinion


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

personally i buy the stuff as i earn my living through valeting cars and see that alot of the detailing gear, although slightly more expensive is easier used and gives longer lasting results. i enjoy what i do and always like to try different products etc so thats my reason for a large collection


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

It's an interesting debate.

I've always been about buying and using a minimal range of trusted products.its the way my dad did it, and it always worked for him, enabling him to keep his cars in stunning condition over the years.

When I got back into detailing in a serious way 2 years ago when I bought my current car, I started small and slowly with not much more than two buckets and a Meguiars pack.

Since then, my collection has grown, but not hugely.

I own two waxes (Auto Finesse Soul - it apparently works well on gold/beige cars like mine - & bouncers DW charity wax from earlier this month) and a few freebie sample pots. I have resisted (and it has been hard) buying more as I try to maintain a policy of not buying new items until the thing I am currently using runs out. It is very hard on here, as the combination of group buys, special offers, reviews, before and after pics etc are a massive incentive to buy into new things over and over again 

Seeing and discussing products on here has led me to change various things I use though, buy in bigger bulk (which has saved me money) and expand the range of products I use as part of my routine.

DW introduced me to Snowfoam (probably my biggest expense as I had to get a lance as well as foam).

DW also introduced me to Autosmart, and with it saved me a lot of money as Autosmart's bulk products deliver the results I want for not much money. DW also introduced me to brands like Auto Finesse, Autobrite, Dodo Juice and CarPro among others. All have seen me expand my range of products (rather than duplicate) and buy in much bigger bulk than I used to.

But, it is fun, I enjoy it. Cleaning my car is about the only exercise I get, it gets me out of the house and give me some alone time.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Burg194 said:


> WASHMITT have a read of my post i didnt put it clearly to be honest, ive only bought 1 wax that being AG HD wax, the rest have been free as competition prizes or samples.
> 
> Yep i havent got 2 buckets yet or a snow foam lance and as i say i am learning, i dont listen to car club stuff i listen and read on here. Yes i will be a 2 bucket owner very soon as for the snow foam lance a lot of money for me to shell out and im still learning by reading what is my best option. At the end of the day i drive a vauxhall astra so in reality its not worth spending the world on cleaning products.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't worry too much about snowfoam mate you don't have to use it it's not essential i don't use it personally.A decent prewash will yield good results before you shampoo trust me.
Regards


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about snowfoam mate you don't have to use it it's not essential i don't use it personally.A decent prewash will yield good results before you shampoo trust me.
> Regards


Same goes for needing two buckets, neither are essential to keep your car in good order.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Burg194 said:


> At the end of the day i drive a vauxhall astra so in reality its not worth spending the world on cleaning products.


Doesn't matter what car you drive mate in how much you wanna spend on products for it.

This is another example in what's great about DW, there is no snobbery in what cars we drive, it's all about how clean we want them.....


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Burg194 said:


> WASHMITT have a read of my post i didnt put it clearly to be honest, ive only bought 1 wax that being AG HD wax, the rest have been free as competition prizes or samples.
> 
> Yep i havent got 2 buckets yet or a snow foam lance and as i say i am learning, i dont listen to car club stuff i listen and read on here. Yes i will be a 2 bucket owner very soon as for the snow foam lance a lot of money for me to shell out and im still learning by reading what is my best option. At the end of the day i drive a vauxhall astra so in reality its not worth spending the world on cleaning products.
> 
> ...


That car looks familiar from VXRO.:wave:

Looks good and pay no heed to people on here ,buy what you like ,use what you like and be happy with a clean car.:thumb:
Their are no rules that in aware of that you have to abide by

This place is going down hill IMO, everyone thinks they have a right criticise these days


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Burg194 said:


> WASHMITT have a read of my post i didnt put it clearly to be honest, ive only bought 1 wax that being AG HD wax, the rest have been free as competition prizes or samples.
> 
> Yep i havent got 2 buckets yet or a snow foam lance and as i say i am learning, i dont listen to car club stuff i listen and read on here. Yes i will be a 2 bucket owner very soon as for the snow foam lance a lot of money for me to shell out and im still learning by reading what is my best option. At the end of the day i drive a vauxhall astra so in reality its not worth spending the world on cleaning products.
> 
> ...


Your not a laughing stock to me, I think your being a bit dramatic, my point was a general one using your post as a example.

You are very lucky to have won four waxes and a host of Qd's but even with that in mind a bucket is a few quid as are grit guards. :thumb:

As I always say its your choice but I'd rather have no wax or qd and minimise scratches during the wash. But you send your money where you see fit.

I'm not judging anyone I'm just pointing out what I would do if funds were limited.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

R0B said:


> That car looks familiar from VXRO.:wave:
> 
> Looks good and pay no heed to people on here ,buy what you like ,use what you like and be happy with a clean car.:thumb:
> Their are no rules that in aware of that you have to abide by
> ...


Very well said Rob totally agree and it's always the new members that seem to get it


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

S63 said:


> Same goes for needing two buckets, neither are essential to keep your car in good order.


Snow foam/grit guards/2bm/pre wash/washmitts/sponges

The debate of their usefulness will rage forever, IMO (and its only my humble opinion) they are the starting point in looking after your car, if you or anyone else feels a Qd or wax is a better starting point then more power to you


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

WashMitt said:


> Snow foam/grit guards/2bm/pre wash/washmitts/sponges
> 
> The debate of their usefulness will rage forever, IMO (and its only my humble opinion) they are the starting point in looking after your car, if you or anyone else feels a Qd or wax is a better starting point then more power to you


If you want to quote me that's fine, but don't twist it to your arguement. I never stated what is a priority when starting out, I simply stated to the member that snowfoam and two buckets are non essentials in keeping a car in good order. I looked after a fleet of black cars for many years, some of which were seen by members who would vouch for their detailed appearance.


----------



## Burg194 (Oct 27, 2012)

R0B said:


> That car looks familiar from VXRO.:wave:
> 
> Looks good and pay no heed to people on here ,buy what you like ,use what you like and be happy with a clean car.:thumb:
> Their are no rules that in aware of that you have to abide by
> ...


Yep it deffo is ROB :wave:, ive gone from the modding and into the cleaning side of things, as much as id love loads of power add ons i see its no point being on a club stand if i havent taken the time to make sure the car is looking her best :thumb:, so once ive learnt how to get the car spotless then i will get back to the modding side of things :driver:


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

S63 said:


> If you want to quote me that's fine, but don't twist it to your arguement. I never stated what is a priority when starting out, I simply stated to the member that snowfoam and two buckets are non essentials in keeping a car in good order. I looked after a fleet of black cars for many years, some of which were seen by members who would vouch for their detailed appearance.


Ok then lets ask the question? What would be your starting kit list of essentials?


----------



## Burg194 (Oct 27, 2012)

WashMitt said:


> Your not a laughing stock to me, I think your being a bit dramatic, my point was a general one using your post as a example.
> 
> You are very lucky to have won four waxes and a host of Qd's but even with that in mind a bucket is a few quid as are grit guards. :thumb:
> 
> ...


Not really being Dramatic fella, you come onto a thread and pick faults with peoples ways, as stated im LEARNING so help and advise instead of being sarcastic in your replies.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Burg194 said:


> Yep it deffo is ROB :wave:, ive gone from the modding and into the cleaning side of things, as much as id love loads of power add ons i see its no point being on a club stand if i havent taken the time to make sure the car is looking her best :thumb:, so once ive learnt how to get the car spotless then i will get back to the modding side of things :driver:


Sounds like a plan mate.
Im username Novus over on VXRO :thumb:


----------



## Burg194 (Oct 27, 2012)

R0B said:


> Sounds like a plan mate.
> Im username Novus over on VXRO :thumb:


Have seen your username around the site  im the same here as on there lol:lol::lol::thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

WashMitt said:


> Ok then lets ask the question? What would be your starting kit list of essentials?


Well I had a coating on my last two cars from new and just used power washer and then good wash with one bucket at the time but did not dip the mitt to the bottom of the bucket. I have had two buckets for a number of years and have grit guards but hey don't need then if use common sense, I then rinsed with filtered water, oh dear I'm bad, by the way my cars looked great, I may have to be sent to the stocks but I'm fine with that as I have sinned 
Guilty never used to have two buckets or grit guard or snow foam please no firing squad only minor DW crime


----------



## age 555 (Oct 18, 2009)

I buy so much stuff ,because it softens the blow from my divorce....so she cant have money from my savings ......(sad but true)


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I looked at my collection yesterday and thought it was impressive and how am I going to use it all. Then I tried some new products which didn't live up to the hype. Now I think. Need to streamline. I've now got 2 waxes I really rate, thought there was better and I've tried a few sealents but actually why do I need to bother collecting waxes and sealants now I have tried a few which have been more costly in some cases and I hated the application of them. The looks don't seem any better either.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> I may have to be sent to the stocks but I'm fine with that as I have sinned
> Guilty never used to have two buckets or grit guard or snow foam please no firing squad only minor DW crime


I still only use one bucket and B&Q sponges :lol: That should get the death penalty according to some :lol:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Turkleton said:


> I still only use one bucket and B&Q sponges :lol: That should get the death penalty according to some :lol:


50 HAIL MARYS FOR THAT OFFENCE MATE :lol:


----------



## Burg194 (Oct 27, 2012)

Turkleton said:


> I still only use one bucket and B&Q sponges :lol: That should get the death penalty according to some :lol:


Phew im not the only bad boy then :lol:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

So we can come on here and brag about it look at me with my fancy wax pots made of marble and wood and smells of summer fruits and cost me well i cant say how much because you may think im bit of a sado:lol:.

And mine as got out of hand so im haveing a big clear out soon and spending cash on some good walking and camping gear instead I think


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Well I had a coating on my last two cars from new and just used power washer and then good wash with one bucket at the time but did not dip the mitt to the bottom of the bucket. I have had two buckets for a number of years and have grit guards but hey don't need then if *use common sense,* I then rinsed with filtered water, oh dear I'm bad, by the way my cars looked great, I may have to be sent to the stocks but I'm fine with that as I have sinned
> Guilty never used to have two buckets or grit guard or snow foam please no firing squad only minor DW crime


The use of common sense, that is what it's all about. Also striking a balance whether it's other personal committements or time constraints in the line of work. During my years chauffeuring it was essential to perfect quick washing methods, ONR was a life saver which I still use today. No fancy snowfoams, all too time consuming and in my view very anti social (not a view shared by many) and more than one bucket seemed a waste. I would factor in the odd swirl that was bound to be inflicted over the course of time, made the six monthly machining all the more satisfying.

Apologies to the OP, this is going off topic, certain statements needed to be addressed.:thumb:


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Well I had a coating on my last two cars from new and just used power washer and then good wash with one bucket at the time but did not dip the mitt to the bottom of the bucket. I have had two buckets for a number of years and have grit guards but hey don't need then if use common sense, I then rinsed with filtered water, oh dear I'm bad, by the way my cars looked great, I may have to be sent to the stocks but I'm fine with that as I have sinned
> Guilty never used to have two buckets or grit guard or snow foam please no firing squad only minor DW crime


You should write a guide and put it in the appropriate section then because most people on here are wasting their time with 2bm and snow foam...they should sell them and buy waxes perhaps?


----------



## age 555 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have 2 clear buckets ,3 orange buckets , 6 wash mitts, 5 types of shampoo, 8 litres of APC , wheel brushes , 3 jars of Dodo wax, 1 jar of Zymol (carbon) wax, every megs product under the sun, collinite 476s, Poorboys Blackhole, Poorboys Ex, Dodo Lime prime, need for speed, Autoglym SRP, Poorboys Blue with Carnuba, Blackfire gloss polish..tries to catch my breath.......


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The watering can was an essential.:thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

The e250 got washed this morning using, one bucket, watering can, demon shine.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Guys wash your cars how you like, buy what kit your like, for the second time it's your car your money, I'll stick with what the professionals say:-

FYI 

http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/guides/washing-drying

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/safe-washing-and-drying.html

But I'm sure you know more than these guys eh?


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

WashMitt said:


> Guys wash your cars how you like, buy what kit your like, for the second time it's your car your money, I'll stick with what the professionals say:-
> 
> FYI
> 
> ...


God help us...........


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

R0B said:


> God help us...........


I knooooo and these guys actually get paid to wash cars......not just drive them :wall:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I think it would be good to get back onto the topic as some good responses so far


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

WashMitt said:


> I knooooo and these guys actually get paid to wash cars......not just drive them :wall:


So did I here until I left to go back into media

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/detailing

Whats your point ?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Polishes and MF's are probably my worse vices.Especially the latter i just can't resist em,whether they're cheap or expensive i've definetly got a problem lol


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Hmm happiness, sadness or futillity?


Personally wanting / trying to find; 
a) what protects the best , 
b) last the best 
c) is time / effort effective for the protection and longevity.
oh and 
d) keeps the damn thing looking newly clean

:newbie: ?

Not for a show car but for a daily user.

Dont want much do i?

From polishes with rotary*; 3m fine & ultrafina to just started with Menz' 85RE (which seems damned excellent).

* which is really handy for getting a clean w'screen, I hate smearing wipers (and have yet to be convinced by aquapel, the easy 'G1' ?) !

Sure I snow (foam), in the hope it helps remove the worst 'cr4p, and amuses the local kids, VP PH neutral, CG NT.

Dear old bilberry for wheels.

2bm although still using mf mitts hav'nt yet got to a wookie ot yetti, yet just waiting on the right 'deal' ?
Shampoo, DD Super, Turtlewax !

A collection of MFs, mainly bargain ones, but find Paragon's ones off ebay really good for glass etc.

Went through, toughseal, supagard, diamond brite (ha) and Simonize system 5 (all 'bargains' off'v eb)
Black hole 'glaze' as have dark /blue cars.
Wax types, Colly 476 wax favourite for many years, occaisionally 845, Turtle 'Gloss Guard', BMW's 'Hard Nano Wax' which I dont really believe is a wax but was easy on & off and lasted quire well.
But latterly in to Gtech'q, C1, 1.5, oh and Evo, and cquartz

Halfrauds Tyre & trim (acid/resin one) was good but they stopped doing it *( which leads to some stockpiling of things in case they cease to be available!).
Wonderwheels Tyre and Trim, which was good inside and out, but again no longer available.
PERL, T1, 303, and now C4 / DLUX which really seem to be a phenominal leap forward for 'trim' care.

Oh and C5, 1.5 on the wheels, and previously Carplan's Nanomeric.

I really should'nt spend so much particularly the Gtech and Carpro sealants, and now what do I do with my stockpiled 476 and 'Nano wax, supagards?

All 'experimental' in seeking the 'nirvana' in a, b, c and d above.

Sad and compulsive? 
Part mug perhaps, but ever hopeful of that stay clean miracle product :-(

I do think Wax has something in terms of texture & feel over the new sealants, but proabaly dont protect as well / long.

There is a the other downside, if there ever is the wonder product that kept the car looking like a shiny new pin, what would I do with all my liberated time...

But it is so nice having a gleaming **** & span motor (until it gets vaguely less then immaculate }:-# ) 

So I do think I have some OCD, in the hope that I can get my life back, do I need help? 

PS all the above ditto on the M Bike
:wall:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Now that is a Looooonnnnnngggggg post! ^^^


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Fair play to you bud!
It's what you enjoy, like me. 
It's a hobby and everybody needs one of those to take one away from 'normal' life's woes of up's and down's.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Hmm happiness, sadness or futillity?
> 
> Personally wanting / trying to find;
> a) what protects the best ,
> ...


Brilliant their is help out there , enjoyed that long post:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

wyliss said:


> Fair play to you bud!
> It's what you enjoy, like me.
> It's a hobby and everybody needs one of those to take one away from 'normal' life's woes of up's and down's.


I think that last bit hits the nail on the head:thumb:


----------



## rdoyle21 (Jul 15, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> To start off I had a lot of car cleaning gear, but joined August 2011 why did I Why do need need to buy 4 products that do the same job?
> 
> Why did I not get round to trying it all?
> 
> ...


I Love the sense of satisfaction when I see all of my Products, when I open my cupboard Euphoria comes over me!


----------

